# how to reset cpu?



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

i want to reset my computer cause i think its messed up, so if any1 can tell me the proper way to do it id be =  (thats happy  )


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

like in push a magic button & it's like new?


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

...is that a question...


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

what do mean by reset?


----------



## Kurtismonger (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds like you want to do a reinstall. Pop in the OS Cd and boot from it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

SkullZIV:

Can you be more specific and clearer in what you're wanting to do?

What version of Windows do you have?

What Windows CD's do you have?


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

yes i want to reinstall my whole system. do i need something to do it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You are still being vague and not answering all my questions. Doing this is going to delay helping you.

What version of Windows are you using?

Do you have a Windows CD, restore CD, floppy disk, etc.?

You need to have certain items to wipe out the hard drive and install Windows from scratch.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Yes indeed, but you're gona have to give more info. 
What's your OS?. 95,98se or?

Do you have the OS cd, startup disk,and what kind? retail, OEM?

What's your problem as to why you want to do this? Just want to or?? {just as important as the others} 

Inquiring minds need to know! {TSG experts,not me} 

Oops Flav, you already got him!
Wonder if he/she knows about having backups and that he/she may have to update everything again or starting all over from day one and losing things depending on upkeep of pute,etc!
All yours!
Thanks


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

should i attach my msinfo on here?


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Skullz...if you want help for goodness sake answer the questions that you have been asked:

What version of Windows do you have on the computer? Windows 95? Windows 98? Windows 98SE? Windows ME?

What Windows CDs or floppies do you have? Do you have a full retail version? An OEM version? A startup/recovery version? Look at the label on the CD/floppies...what does it say?

In what way is the computer 'messed up'? If you reinstall Windows you will have to reinstall all of your programs/drivers/updates etc and you'll have to back up all data you don't want to lose. BUT you might not need to reinstall Windows! if you give details about your problem, people might be able to help you sort the problem without reinstalling. Is there something specific that happened that you think messed things up? What is the computer doing that makes you think it is messed up?

The more information you give, the more people will be able to help you.


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

you know, people have more to life than computers. im a busy man, so im just gonna give you my msinfo.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you're busy you'd better not attempt a Windows reinstall. This will require you to reinstall all updates since the original install. And if you are talking about a completely clean reinstall -- all installed programs as well.

Why not try addressing the specifics of the "messed up" problem? If folks think that the only resolution is a reinstall, they will advise you on such.

And the nature of your recovery media will dictate methods of reinstallation -- so that would have to be answered.

And what you uploaded here was not data about your system, but a shortcut to System Information.

Try posting a HijackThis scanlog instead:

Download and install HijackThis using the "self extractor". Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

SkullzIV said:


> you know, people have more to life than computers. im a busy man


Then what are you doing here? didn't you know, none of us have jobs!


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

SkullzIV said:


> yes i want to reinstall my whole system. do i need something to do it?


A semblance of coherence would be good Skull, after that follow Rollin's and other members excellent advice.


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

alright, lemme clearify this from the begining. I have problems connecting to certain servers on the internet, probably caused by a required update due to running a specific program. For 2 months now, i have run almost every method of finding the solution to the problem, and no sucessful results have yet turned up. clearing the registry keys, running trace routes, tracerts, lookups, host files, firewalls, contacting isp's, all in vain due to one simple patch that was required to download from blizzzard's game diablo. Now i am a busy man, but i have co workers that play and chat online about important buisness and tips. during my spare time, I also like to play it. Iv'e tried to do a reformat, but I have no clue on how to do it. most appreciated if a step by step guide was established, oh and i am willing to start from scratch, so no backup files are nessecary.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

If you want to start from scratch Skull choose to look at the 3rd link from the bottom in My Tool Box "A walk through on installing XP"


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

You still have not answered the questions and until you do you will get 0 help!

Based on your prior posts you apparently know alot about playing GAMES! and are doing so here.

Since you posted your initial question here in W95/98/me,we can only assume you have one of those OSs? "BUT IF" you don't have a OS cd, doubt there is much we can do for you.

You list your experience as Intermediate?????

In your prior posts on other threads you asked questions, got answers and provided suggestions and help! What's your problem in your own thread?

By the way we're busy folks too, helping others who provide answers to questions asked in order to proceed with the help.So if you're to busy to answer the questions then we move on to those who will and want the help!

So here's some help anyway, do a search on TSG, or google what you're looking for and maybe, just maybe you won't have to answer a single question.

Good luck!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm dropping out of this thread. My head is hurting from banging it against the wall.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Can't blame ya Flavallee! Something is up,and ya know what that could mean?  
I'm out of here too! :down:


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

look at my reply with the zipped file, it lists everything


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

On the slight chance you are still reading Skullz, sure, since you are so reluctant to answer questions, and you do not care about saving any files on your computer, here is how to "reset" your computer.

With your computer shut off,
get the "System recovery disk," a CD that may have come with your computer and put it in your CD drive.
Turn on your computer (and figuring that the computer is setup to boot from a CD) you will probably be asked what do you want to do, just answer those questions saying that you don't want to save anything, and restore all the original files, like your computer was when you first bought it.

In about an hour you should have your computer back to the way it was when you first bought it.

Don't have a "System recovery Disk" or something like it?
Then get (one of your original disks - or else buy one) the Windows (whatever version, you don't want to tell us) CD and put that in your CD drive and turn power on. Answer the questions you will be prompted with, going with the direction you want to re-format your hard drive and install a new fresh version of Windows.

Other than take, I know what you mean when you say "people have more to life than computers. im a busy man"
I do have another life, and I too am busy. I can't waste my time helping people. What do you expect for nothing?

Geeze...

By the way, oh yeah! I looked in your zipped file! and wow your computer looks EXACTLY LIKE MY COMPUTER! WOW!!!
(Hey guy, that is a shortcut to the SystemInfo application on your computer. Using that shortcut on a different computer just shows what the SystemInfo in on that different computer. It is NOT a record of what is on the *SkullzIV* computer. 
Sure, when you open it it shows what is on your computer. When I open it it then shows what is on my computer, and so on. 
If you really want to show what is on your computer use the SystemInfo command *File>Save* and that will take a few minutes to create a YouNameIt.NFO file which will probably be over 1 Mega byte in size. But this is probably more reading than you want to read, 'cuz you're a busy man.  )


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

-.-' I've think you've taken what i've said and twisted it into something very bad. anyway im still reading this, but ive also posted this problem on other forums too, so i have to rummage through them. also, all the anserws to your questions about my cpu is on page 1 on the zip file.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

If you had read moderator Rollin Rog post #13 you would know that your zipped file only brought up our own MSinfo, you gave us a "SHORTCUT ONLY" in a zipped file!
It did not contain any of your OS etc info!

With all the posts you done on this you could have answered everything asked and not wasted yours and our time. Thought you were BUSY?


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

i think youve taken what i said way too literally. i am busy, but this is my day off. so if all you can say about me is negative, then dont reply. here's the info.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Skull
What about some one who does not possess Winzip or XP's version of unzipping, thought about that?
Don't be negative pal just come back with decent info ok and we will help.
You think you have been badly done to? Trust me................


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

did the info help? or cant you unzip it or something?


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

You don't listen Skull and from now on no one else will either
GOODNIGHT


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

... wha'd i do...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *SkullzIV*

No matter how many times you attach a shortcut to your thread, it is of no use to us, since our computers are not attached to yours.

Right click on *My Computer*
Select *Properties*
On the General tab, you should see what operating system you are using.

Windows 98
Windows Millennium
Windows XP ?

We need a place to start.

If it is easier, you can take a screenshot of it and post it here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

SkullzIV,

It would help your cause greatly if you would provide answers to the specific questions being asked rather than making everyone do somersaults to get the information out of you.

We are good but we don't have ESP, at least not all of us do.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Personally I do not think SkullzIV is this stupid. So I will close this thread after his next post here unless it demonstrates a clear intent to resolve a specific problem and the will to carry out instructions already given.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=389448

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=388141

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=388144


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

It's an XP, Intel Pentium III Processor, 128MB SDRAM memory, 20.4GB Ultra DMA hard drive 533MHZ.Cable modem. Oh yes, this post is for EAfielder, as he asked 
what cpu i use.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

First off, EAFiedler is a she....and she asked what operating system, not what cpu. I'll go out on a limb here and guess that you are a he.

You are running XP on 128 megs of ram?  I see now why you posted in the widows98/95/ME forums 

And please knock off the ridiculous picture. We are not impressed.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Those specifications sound like an older computer, was Windows XP an upgrade?
If so, you should have the Windows XP disks.

How long have you had the computer?


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

alright, first of all, i am not trying to impress any1 with that picture, it's simply a expression of... hmm.. i wouldnt say it would be joy right now, but it's simply more expressive than a smilely. secondly, is there something wrong with my cpu? unfortunately we all cant afford the latest. Also, if you cant help me, please dont post at all. i joined this site for support, yet i fail 2 see any1 b of any help.


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

yes, i uped it from a old one, also it's only been 1 and a half.(yr's)


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Your operating system: Windows XP
Your CPU (Central Processing Unit) Intel Pentium III Processor 533MHZ
Your RAM 128MB minimum required to run Windows XP.

Do you have the Windows XP disks?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

SkullzIV said:


> alright, first of all, i am not trying to impress any1 with that picture, it's simply a expression of... hmm.. i wouldnt say it would be joy right now, but it's simply more expressive than a smilely. secondly, is there something wrong with my cpu? unfortunately we all cant afford the latest. Also, if you cant help me, please dont post at all. i joined this site for support, yet i fail 2 see any1 b of any help.


1. Nothing is wrong with your cpu.
2. There have been MANY people trying to help you, many of which decided to move on, since it took almost 2 pages to find out what operating system you were running.
3. And you never answer the questions!!!!!!!


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

it was installed by a russian dude (I dont like to get into the story) so he took the discs with him, so no.


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

y didnt they read the msinfo? i didnt post it as a shortcut in one of my posts.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, so we're dealing with a pirated copy of XP?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

SkullzIV said:


> y didnt they read the msinfo? i didnt post it as a shortcut in one of my posts.


It is STILL a shortcut....and NO WE CAN'T READ IT.....You need to upload the entire file, not just your link to your desktop shortcut.


----------



## SkullzIV (Aug 6, 2005)

wierd... anyway yes, he instaled it 4 free.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I figured as much.

Closing thread. We don't help in illegal activities here.

Do NOT post this question again.


----------

